# What's your favorite WHISKEY?



## drz1050 (Jul 8, 2015)

[Or favourite whisky]

Saw the beer thread and thought of this... 

Recently went on a work trip to Kalispell, Montana. There's a small distillery close by- Glacier Distilling.. they have some wonderful stuff. If you're a rye fan, Bad Rock by them is fantastic, as is their un-aged Glacier Dew. 

15 yr Macallan would probably take my top spot for whisky

All time favorite is a tough call, but would probably go to Midleton. I keep a bottle of that at home for special occasions. Bought it ~5 years ago, still have about 1/3 left.


----------



## Z33 (Jul 8, 2015)

Im a bourbon guy with a little scotch now and then. As far as bourbon goes Knob Creek is one of my favorites, followed by Woodford Reserve. If I am feeling especially fancy Jim Beam makes a "small batch" called Basil-Hayden that really blows my skirt up


----------



## begreen (Jul 8, 2015)

Bushmill's Black Bush Irish Whiskey lately. A friend said to try Fighting Cock bourbon on the rocks (103 proof).


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 8, 2015)

Glenfiddich for special occasion sipping whiskey. Or when I traveled on expense account. A plethora of young scotches for daily drivers. One under-recognized one being Scoresby.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 8, 2015)

Short article and great video about bourbon published by Bloomberg Business this May.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-bait-and-switch-what-s-really-in-your-glass-


----------



## begreen (Jul 8, 2015)

I haven't tried any of these and certainly won't be spending the coin for the $100 bottle, but some do sound good.
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-best-bourbon-on-the-market-2015-5


----------



## drz1050 (Jul 8, 2015)

begreen said:


> I haven't tried any of these and certainly won't be spending the coin for the $100 bottle, but some do sound good.
> http://www.businessinsider.com/the-best-bourbon-on-the-market-2015-5



They have a picture of Hudson bourbon, but it didn't make it onto the list... boo. I haven't tried their baby bourbon, but the 4 grain from them is quite good.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 8, 2015)

"Bartender give me some of that three year old Knob Creek.".

"Sir?"

"Gimme some Jim Beam."


----------



## johneh (Jul 9, 2015)

Whisky
I like a good single malt sippen Whisky
From Scotland   Islay Laphroaig
                          Highlands Glenmorangie
From Canada a little distillery close to me
                           Wild Oak Whisky
For Rye Forty Creek and Gibson's Silver
Not a Bourbon man find it to sweet


----------



## DougA (Jul 9, 2015)

Forty Creek is good but I like Alberta Springs better for sipping


----------



## johneh (Jul 9, 2015)

DougA said:


> Forty Creek is good but I like Alberta Springs better for sipping


Haven't had Alberta springs for a long time I would guess the last time I had it was the year I left
Alberta 1978
Try Fort Creek Cream in your coffee


----------



## BlackGreyhounds (Jul 9, 2015)

Lagavulin 16


----------



## Dix (Jul 9, 2015)

Whiskey ....  I heard this term as a child, my Grandfather used it, often


----------



## Ashful (Jul 9, 2015)

My current favorites:

Bourbon:
1792 Reserve (neat)
Knob Creek (neat or rocks)
Woodford Reserve (only for mint juleps)
Maker's Mark (only for old fashions)

Rye:
Knob Creek (neat, or with a few drops of water)

Scotch:
Balvenie 15
Macallan 18
Balvenie 12

I spent years telling myself I should like Scotch more than Bourbon and Rye, but just recently conceded that ain't gonna happen.  Apparently, I'm a redneck at heart.    I also tried hard to like the Islay Scotches, like Laphroig, but just got tired of trying to convince myself I liked things I really don't.  My current go-to is 1792 Reserve, or Knob Creek, each of which cost about 1/8th what they get for Macallan 18.


----------



## Jags (Jul 10, 2015)

Woodford is a regular staple. I do admit to liking some of the Islay stuff (I have a specific one that I like but I'll be darned if I can pull it out of my brain.  Its VERY peaty. I am just weird that way).

I don't like Rye.  Just don't.

I do like Pappy 15 year on a special occasion.
And truth be told - I won't turn my nose up at a couple of fingers of Jack.  One (small) ice cube please.

Knob Creek and Makers Mark doesn't even hit my radar.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 10, 2015)

Jags said:


> Knob Creek and Makers Mark doesn't even hit my radar.


Yeah, Makers was my go-to, when my primary method of consuming bourbon was the old-fashioned.  When I switched to drinking neat, Makers just didn't do it anymore.

I usually grab the 1792 at home, but have better luck finding Knob Creek when dining out, so I'll get that at restaurants.


----------



## pen (Jul 11, 2015)

For Bourbon: Rebel Yell is on sale here in Pa (remember, we have state liquor stores) for 20.99 for a 1.75 aged 4 years!  With that deal, yea, that's my current stock and quite honestly, worth a taste for a bargain drink.

In all, I do appreciate a good quality anything, but generally when out or when having company; I just don't see the fun in doing a pricey drink without someone to share it with.  For day to day, things like Rebel Yell or even Black Velvet, get me along and I can appreciate them while I'm working in the garage at the end of the day, covered in grass, chain saw dust, mud, doing the daily grind things with a sip here and there to look forward to as I progress through what otherwise would be mundane, as I get ready for tomorrow.

Related to whiskey, the Manhattan, is a drink I really enjoy when made with Laird's Applejack.


----------



## drz1050 (Jul 11, 2015)

For you Old Fashioned fans: try the Montucky- 2+ parts Woodford Reserve, 1ish part OJ, 1/2ish part simple syrup. Toss a cherry and/ or orange slice in for garnish. 

I love a Manhattan made with straight rye, and dry vermouth.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 11, 2015)

drz1050 said:


> For you Old Fashioned fans: try the Montucky- 2+ parts Woodford Reserve, 1ish part OJ, 1/2ish part simple syrup. Toss a cherry and/ or orange slice in for garnish.


Will do.  My normal old fashioned is a lot more bourbon, a lot less OJ:

1 cherry
1 orange slice (or a teaspoon of fresh OJ)
half-teaspoon confectioners sugar
1 dash bitters
muddle, then four ice cubes
fill glass (i.e. 4 oz.) with Makers or Knob Creek


----------



## drz1050 (Jul 11, 2015)

the OJ takes place of the muddled orange/ cherry/ sugar... it's really not any sweeter than an Old Fashioned...

I just made up those parts earlier... that's what the 2+ was about, and the ish. 

Heavy on the whiskey, light on the OJ & SS. Slightly more OJ than SS.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 11, 2015)

Gotcha.  Was just saying that my usual breakdown is more like 25 parts bourbon to 1 part OJ, versus your 2+ parts bourbon to 1'ish part OJ.  Big difference, no matter the "ish".

I'll give yours a try.  Always up for something new.


----------



## begreen (Jul 11, 2015)

I have not drunk one before, I'm not big on mixed drinks, but had a wonderful manhattan at a friends the other night. From what I remember it was a dash of orange bitters, a splash of vermouth, a couple exquisite wine and sugar soaked cherries instead of sugar added and a generous dose of Makers Mark.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 12, 2015)

A good Old Fashioned is the best possible compliment I can imagine for most of my favorite dinners.  You owe it to yourself to try one, begreen.

That said, I've done a good bit of traveling on the west coast, specifically California, begreen.  I've NEVER had a decent one made for me on the west coast.  I think you'll need to come east to find a real bartender.


----------



## begreen (Jul 12, 2015)

I guess I'm more of a purist. I'd rather sip it neat or on a few rocks. The most mixed drink for me is an occasional  gin and tonic. Not that I drink a lot of straight alcohol. Nowadays I'm more of a wine and ale person.


----------



## DuckDog (Jul 13, 2015)

#1 favorite scotch is Bowmore Mariner 15. Nice Islay that had a touch of saltyness at the very end. I guess I should say WAS. It has been unavailable since 2007 or so and I've been out since late in 2008. Maybe a batch will be ready by 2022?
Talisker and Ardbeg 10 year old's do the trick for now. Not a fan of either's "cask strength" or older versions. 

I'm almost ashamed to say that my favorite rye is Seagram's 83...... Followed closely by Wiser's Deluxe 10 year old.

As for bourbon, I'll pass. Not a fan at all.


----------



## Jags (Jul 13, 2015)

I do like a good Manhatten or old fashion, but my perfect idea of a mixed drink is to mix one ice cube with good quality brown liquor.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 13, 2015)

Jags said:


> I do like a good Manhatten or old fashion, but my perfect idea of a mixed drink is to mix one ice cube with good quality brown liquor.


You must be conservative:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...-drink-says-about-your-politics-in-one-chart/

Executive summary:  republicans prefer brown liquer, liberals prefer clear liquer.


----------



## Jags (Jul 13, 2015)

I like my clear liquor as well. From a nice sipping tequila to a perfect Martini.  What does that tell ya???


----------



## begreen (Jul 13, 2015)

Jags said:


> I like my clear liquor as well. From a nice sipping tequila to a perfect Martini.  What does that tell ya???


I'm with you. They don't have a category for independents.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 13, 2015)

I like more brown liqueurs (bourbon, rye, highland scotch, tequila), but do love my gin, too.  Still, data is data, which is infallible.  Only our interpretation of the data is up for debate.


----------



## begreen (Jul 13, 2015)

Data is fallible especially when it is not apparent how or where it was collected. Analysis was done by a Republican organization, though that may not have a bearing on the results. The question is why they did the survey?

Some of the results seem obvious.  A blue state like WA is more likely to drink St. Michelle wines. They are local, affordable and of good quality.


----------



## ChipTam (Sep 17, 2015)

DuckDog said:


> #1 favorite scotch is Bowmore Mariner 15. Nice Islay that had a touch of saltyness at the very end. I guess I should say WAS. It has been unavailable since 2007 or so and I've been out since late in 2008. Maybe a batch will be ready by 2022?
> Talisker and Ardbeg 10 year old's do the trick for now. Not a fan of either's "cask strength" or older versions.
> 
> I'm almost ashamed to say that my favorite rye is Seagram's 83...... Followed closely by Wiser's Deluxe 10 year old.
> ...



I keep a bottle of Islay island scotch for an occasional sip.  For semi-regular scotch drinking I, like most economically minded Scotts, prefer Johnnie Walker Red.  Ditto regarding bourbon.

ChipTam


----------



## johneh (Sep 17, 2015)

Duck dog
This is in the LCBO in limited amounts
darn near as good
*Bowmore Darkest 15 Years Old Islay Single Malt Scotch Whisky *
—LCBO#: 503649 | 750 mL bottle




Style - Bold & Smoky
Deep amber colour; begins to reveal its power on the nose, with aromas of dried fruits, raisins and oloroso sherry in counterpoint to peat smoke; on the palate, dried fruits and full malty sweetness; the sweetness counters the astringency of peat smoke.
*$95.95*


----------



## Wisneaky (Sep 17, 2015)

I honestly can't drink straight whiskey at all. I had a bad experience with some Grand Dad whiskey when I was younger. I do like whiskey sour. I prefer rum though.


----------



## DuckDog (Sep 17, 2015)

johneh said:


> Duck dog
> This is in the LCBO in limited amounts
> darn near as good
> *Bowmore Darkest 15 Years Old Islay Single Malt Scotch Whisky *
> ...


Thanks John,
I did see that but was a little put off by the "sherry cask finished" advertised on the label.  I don't think I'll be satisfied until I can get my hands on another bottle of Mariner which I realize may be never.

Drew


----------



## Ashful (Sep 19, 2015)

Been in the UK this week.  Not the same selection of whiskeys we have in the USA, but the brands they do have are astoundingly inexpensive.  Think 750 ml bottles of 12 year single malt Scotch for $28.  I think Glen Morangie was only $26, and Balvennie was maybe $30.


----------



## begreen (Sep 19, 2015)

That is normal or even low pricing in our tax-the-crap-out-of-sin state. Prices went up even more a few years back when Costco convinced voters to end state liquor stores that had controlled pricing. And folks fell for it just so that they could go to their local store at midnight to get booze. That's when I started getting into making my own cider, beer and wine.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 19, 2015)

We pay $80 - $100 for good single malts in PA.  Tax imposed 100 years ago, as a "temporary" means to rebuild Johnstown, but never repealed.


----------



## begreen (Sep 19, 2015)

Here since bonehead voters bit at the Costco snowjob there is first a 20.5% sales tax (yep) and then a $3.77 liter tax ($2.83 for a typical 750ml bottle).

So for a bottle of Bushmills we went overnight from it costing an already expensive $24.95 to $35.95 and this was self-inflicted by the fools that voted for it! It's one of the stupidest things I have ever seen in this state. 

http://www.westseattleherald.com/2012/06/01/news/how-much-booze-breaking-down-liquor-taxes-and-loo


----------



## Ashful (Sep 20, 2015)

Well, I'm beginning my round-about journey back to the land of expensive Scotch this morning, but not without one last stop for a Guiness in Dublin!  Came in thru Brussels, the land of REAL beer, no matter what the English claim.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 20, 2015)

Ashful said:


> Well, I'm beginning my round-about journey back to the land of expensive Scotch this morning, but not without one last stop for a Guiness in Dublin!  Came in thru Brussels, the land of REAL beer, no matter what the English claim.


If your hurry back you may be able to lite your stoves, suppose to get chilly here tonight


----------



## Ashful (Sep 21, 2015)

Well, I'm back in PA, but my luggage (and car keys) are still in Dublin, Ireland.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Sep 21, 2015)

Knob Creek is on my shelf at all times.  
I'm not paying anymore than $30 for 750mL of anything!  I do not have a refined pallet and never claim to...nor care to.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 22, 2015)

Macallan is wonderful stuff. Basil Hayden and Buffalo Trace are nice. I'm not super picky on scotch or bourbon. 

A recent article saying that several distilled boozes came from the same company didn't offend me- I still like Bulleit rye- especially in a Sazarac.


----------



## Retired Guy (Sep 27, 2015)

While it's not a whisky, it does the same thing. Clayton Distillery Lemonade Moonshine


----------



## fbelec (Sep 27, 2015)

i love woodford but if out i drink either knob creek or makers mark.


----------



## begreen (Sep 28, 2015)

Just tried some Trader Joes bourbon. Not bad at all, especially for the good price.


----------



## HisTreeNut (Sep 28, 2015)

Favorite whiskey?
The glass you just bought me...


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 29, 2015)

HisTreeNut said:


> Favorite whiskey?
> The glass you just bought me...



Reality, what a concept.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 29, 2015)

begreen said:


> Just tried some Trader Joes bourbon. Not bad at all, especially for the good price.



Don't have Joe's around here but I hear they have some good wines at great prices. I want to give Two Buck Chuck a taste after hearing about it for years.


----------



## drz1050 (Sep 29, 2015)

begreen said:


> Just tried some Trader Joes bourbon. Not bad at all, especially for the good price.


Had no idea this existed.. might have to look it up


----------



## begreen (Sep 29, 2015)

TJs continues to serve up good goods at good prices. I was skeptical but a friend told me to give the bourbon a try. He was right. $14.99 (before taxes). Two buck Chuck can be decent, but it varies from season to season. When it's good it's a delight. When it is just ok it still is a decent table wine.


----------



## HisTreeNut (Sep 29, 2015)

This was the better part of ten years ago, but a friend of mine bought on a whim a bottle of "Cheap Red Wine." I do not recall where he bought it, but for the price it was not bad. It came in a yellowish box and in red block letters was "Cheap Red Wine."
My wife's grandfather liked whiskey and at 4:00 pm would always have a Manhattan. His preferred "everyday brand" was always Crown Royal. He kept several brands in his cabinet which included something very pricey (which he savored and rarely shared)...cannot recall what it was at this moment. Will need to ask her grandmother.


----------

